
The flyak - interesting kayak concept - mixmax
http://www.pddnet.com/scripts/ShowPR.asp?RID=22072&CommonCount=0
======
HeyLaughingBoy
Since this is HN, let's add more technology. Keep the foil retracted until a
sensor detects you're at an appropriate speed then extend the foil at a rate
that maximizes velocity through the water. The weight added should be minimal.

~~~
cameldrv
Even better might be multiple foils along the hull at different depths. When
the speed is low, you get lots of extra lift to help pull the hull out of the
water. As you pick up speed, the extra foils come out of the water and don't
create extra drag.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
This is why I love this site :-)

------
spectre
Cool concept. Would it be possible to build a K2 or K4 like this to try and
get even more speed?

